# Blood Red Parrot has... butt bubble?



## toliver (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello,

I have a Blood Red Parrot with a HUGE butt bubble....I don't know what else to call it. It just looks like an empty balloon. It's been there for awhile but I think it's getting bigger. Please help me in knowing what it is, and how I can help the fish get rid of it.

Thanks!

Other information

1. Aquarium size - 20 gallons
2. Filtration - Eclipse
3. Other water movers - None
4. Substrate, rocks, plants, and other decorations used: Just rocks on the bottom
5. Fish being stocked, quantity, species, and sizes: Just the fish
6. Lighting - tube size, wattage, bulbs used, number of bulbs: Don't know.
7. Water parameters - PH, KH, Ammonia, Nitrite are most important: Stable 
8. Maintenance schedule (how often you vacuum, do water changes, maintain filters): 1/3 water change once a month
9. Anything else pertaining to your specific dilemma? No


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Any chance of a pic?

Is it covering the anus of the fish?

Can you see through it? Or does it appear to be part of the fish's insides protruding?

How is it behaving? Is it eating? Does it appear stressed? (I would think a butt bubble would be fairly uncomfortable... :wink: )


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

u should change ur water more often especially for a blood parrot which demands as much water quality as a discus


----------



## toliver (Dec 1, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> Any chance of a pic?
> 
> Is it covering the anus of the fish?
> 
> ...


You can see through it. Fish appears normal. Been like this for months. It poops fine.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

With only the one fish in the tank and assuming you don't overfeed, you may be okay with your current water change schedule. I've never found BP's picky at all about their water, nothing like discus...(I know this because my daughter keeps them and doesn't know what a water change is...  )

I don't know what this could be, but since the fish isn't showing any obvious signs of illness or distress, I would probably just add Melafix to the tank and increase the water change frequency for now, until this resolves.

You could try removing the fish and popping the bubble with a sterile needle, if you're comfortable with doing this sort of thing. Soak the needle in rubbing alcohol first, or hold it in a flame to kill any germs.

If you do this, I would make sure to do daily water changes for a week or so, and add Melafix to the tank daily after each water change, just to keep down the risk for infection.


----------



## toliver (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. Popping the bubble, eh? Hmm. Since it doesn't bother the fish I think I'll just leave it there. It gives my girlfriend something to make fun of "Hey, it's the butt-bubble fish! ha ha ha." :-/

Anyway...

Yeah this fish has never been picky. I typically don't do a lot of tank maintenance, but the water's always been fine, and the fish lives alone. There was a cory cat in there for about 2 years, but that was at least 2 years ago...


----------



## toliver (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll take a picture of this fish at some point today or tomorrow and post it. Poor fish.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

From what you're describing, it sounds like one of those poor mutant goldfish that you see in the LFS with the bubble eyes???

Only yours has a bubble butt... :roll:

Maybe it's the fish equivalent of hemorrhoids...


----------



## toliver (Dec 1, 2008)

Or could it be an inflated egg sac?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I don't think so...They just lay their eggs in the wall of a flower pot or on a rock inside the tank, they don't really have an "egg sac" per se.


----------

